# Hi am looking for any good tipsters



## raingoku100 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi, been into betting for a couple months now and am enjoying it. Currently am looking for a new tipster too follow. If anyone knows a tipster that has a high WR with good returns or even possibly gives out "fixed" matches then let me know. Am willing to buy! Thanks.

Discord: har#0465
Telegram: broitshar


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 17, 2022)

i have contacted u on telegram
I know some sites
Write me


----------



## igobets.com (Sep 19, 2022)

igobets.com


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

raingoku100 said:


> Hi, been into betting for a couple months now and am enjoying it. Currently am looking for a new tipster too follow. If anyone knows a tipster that has a high WR with good returns or even possibly gives out "fixed" matches then let me know. Am willing to buy! Thanks.
> 
> Discord: har#0465
> Telegram: broitshar


I pray so you find the fixed matches you are looking for. And not only fall on scammers.


----------



## raingoku100 (Sep 20, 2022)

Bradd said:


> I pray so you find the fixed matches you are looking for. And not only fall on scammers.


LMAO it's only been scammers so far, thank god I haven't fell for it


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 20, 2022)

raingoku why u does not answer anymore in telegram?


----------



## Giresse (Sep 22, 2022)

raingoku100 said:


> LMAO it's only been scammers so far, thank god I haven't fell for it


Yep finding fixed games on the internet is not easy. You will have a 99% chance of falling on scams.


----------

